

List.js » Version 0.2.1 - Javve
http://jonnystromberg.com/listjs-0-2-1-release-notes/

======
rachitgupta
Link to the project's homepage: <http://listjs.com/>

------
instakill
Love the inclusion of fuzzy search.

------
bloodberet
Good work!

